# Small shops



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

I am getting ready to build my first shop it's going to be a 12×16 shed in my back yard. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share pics of their set ups of similar size. Also if anyone has advise on window placement doors outlets ECT. That would be helpful too. Thanks!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

If you want doors use a French door set up, with windows. Easy to make and the wider opening when you need it helps with getting larger equipment and projects in and out.

As for electrical just keep it above where you feel comfortable with a table top. Why have them lower when you will most likely have benches and cabinets that will be in front of them anyway? Have a 60 amp breaker panel pays off big later. Heck get 100 amp service or more if you can afford it.

Make a lean to behind the shop to store your compressor, or future compressor as well as shop DC / future shop DC. NOT having that in the shop keeps the noise bearable, and leaves valuable floor space for other things.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

No pics but at my last house my shed was divided up and my woodworking section was 12×16 I had my built in bench on one 12ft side and my garage door on the other. I kept my table saw and planer close to the door so I could pull them outside on nice days and I always outfed toward the door so I could keep as much dust out as I could (I didn't have a DC)
I had several rolling tool boxes so I built my bench tall enough to allow them to store under it 
My one big thing I'd suggest to u is to hav a nice overhang off the back or lean to on the side to store lumber and general materials. In a smaller shop storage is a issue but obviously can b done with good planning. If you are building the building I'd suggest you do a barn style roof to 
for as much storage over head as u can and highly recommend having either a nice ceiling fan or some window fans (assuming ur not going to put ac in it)


----------



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for your input! 
Never thought about double doors with Windows I like that idea!! My original thought was to do a roll up door on the 12 ft wall and put 2 windows on one 16 ft wall.

60 amps is what I was thinking howver I am also considering upgrading the service to my house to 200 amps which would allow me more amps for the shop.

I love the lean to idea I hadnt thought of doing that. Great idea!!! However I'm a Little concerned about having the DC in there as I will most likely be using an electric or propane heater in the winter and window AC in the summer. I'd be worried about the DC sucking out all the warm/cold air.


----------



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

I would love to do the barn style roof but in the development I live in any out building needs to match the house. So I'm limited to a gable roof.. 6/12 pitch I am planning a loft however.

The lean to it definitely going to be something I am going to add. Appreciate your input!


> No pics but at my last house my shed was divided up and my woodworking section was 12×16 I had my built in bench on one 12ft side and my garage door on the other. I kept my table saw and planer close to the door so I could pull them outside on nice days and I always outfed toward the door so I could keep as much dust out as I could (I didn't have a DC)
> I had several rolling tool boxes so I built my bench tall enough to allow them to store under it
> My one big thing I'd suggest to u is to hav a nice overhang off the back or lean to on the side to store lumber and general materials. In a smaller shop storage is a issue but obviously can b done with good planning. If you are building the building I'd suggest you do a barn style roof to
> for as much storage over head as u can and highly recommend having either a nice ceiling fan or some window fans (assuming ur not going to put ac in it)
> ...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

French doors with windows: As a bonus if cutting long stock just open doors and move table saw so the outfeed goes out the doors.

As for the Ac/ Heat issue. I use a window heat pump unit and have not noticed issue with loss of either. Do vent your lean to though and add a exhaust fan with a thermostat to make sure the air stays moving.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

If u can't do a barn style then I'd suggest at least 8ft tall walls. Honestly if u can get always with making 10ft look right do that. In a smaller shop it seems like ur always sticking boards up in the air to avoid hitting stuff


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

A buddy of mine had a small shop and something he did that I thought was pure genius, was he had large windows that flipped up and out. These worked such that when he needed more room for cutting longer pieces of wood on his table saw, he could just flip open the window and run the wood right out through it.

The larger windows also provided a lot of natural light.

He's moved since then, but I think his table saw out-feed table was perhaps just a foot or two from the wall with one of these large flip up windows.

Of course most of the time he didn't need to do this, but when he did need it, it was very handy.

I too would put double doors (and did on my shop). Not needed most of the time, but invaluable at times.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

My set up is 16×17. I can take some pics when I get home tonight. The key to it working, which pretty much everyone on here said is put as much as you can on casters. I think the only "Big" piece of equipment I have that isn't on casters is my 20" Jet drill press, but i'm even considering putting that on one as I have a spare mobile base.

In it I have a Grizzly G0690, long bed delta jointer, 14" delta bandsaw, nova comet ii, Worksharp 3000, 20" drill press, disc/belt sander, ridgid oscillating sander, router table, dewalt 735 planer, 2HP HF DC with 55 gallon chip separator, 20g dewalt air compressor and a 16' miter station….

a 6' tool chest along with the router table, planer, compressor and a shop vac all slide under the miter station. I still have a small 2' or so space which I might make a Kreg station or small scrap storage.

Pretty sure I still have room for a decent outfeed/assembly table also which will be on wheels of course and also have more storage in it. There's a lot of flip top designs out there also so you have have 2 pieces of equipment occupy the same space.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

My set up is 12×20. There is no need for outlets, as there is no electricity. As for light, I have but three small windows and a skylight… and the open doors of course. No heat… No A/C…




  






I love it!


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Little dirty…. But when everything is tucked away I have a 12" x 7' space in the center where a table will most likely end up.









rich


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

My shop is in my basement which is rather small. I built the stands for my tools so that the planer outfeeds onto the table saw, and the table saw outfeeds on to the workbench. Lot's of ways to save space.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

> My set up is 12×20. There is no need for outlets, as there is no electricity. As for light, I have but three small windows and a skylight… and the open doors of course. No heat… No A/C…
> 
> - Ron Aylor


The absence of a table saw saves a lot of space.


----------



## Rink (Apr 19, 2018)

Following this thread with interest. I have everything mobile in about 130sq ft in my basement. My wife is encouraging me to put a shed in the back yard to get more space.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

If possible, hang all your outlets from the ceiling about door height. same with any air supplies. That will keep you from tripping on hoses and cords. Center the lines at 6' on the 12' dimension, and on the 16' run, put 2 at 5' apart. Anything you plug in will reach where ever you are in the shop…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

Doing the same thing right now. Started woodworking in Nov. And I just need more space. Everything I have now is on casters. 


> Following this thread with interest. I have everything mobile in about 130sq ft in my basement. My wife is encouraging me to put a shed in the back yard to get more space.
> 
> - Rink


----------



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone have any thoughts on putting a miter station on one of the 16 ft walls? Is should I stick to a miter saw cart with foldable wings?


----------



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

Not sure if any of the moderators will see this but I think it would be beneficial especially for the purposes of this discussion if you would search workshop size in the workshop tab on the forum. ( Or maybe you can already do this?? )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Anyone have any thoughts on putting a miter station on one of the 16 ft walls? Is should I stick to a miter saw cart with foldable wings?
> 
> - Mags3290


Depends, staying mobile is a good idea considering the size of the shop. But you can jam alot of space into that build and get alot of drawers above on the top if you get creative. Really depends on how you want to go, all mobile or a single station with alot of storage.

Here is mine it is in a 10×10 add on to my main shop.


----------



## morath (May 28, 2012)

I've got a 11×18 shop. The table saw is on casters and is rolled around frequently. I use the Rigid flip top tables for out feed and they take up very little space. I also have a work table that is left outside and a lot of work is done on it. I have a 8 foot double door doorway on the north side and the indirect sunlight provides most of the light. Lamp lights are run around in the rafters to give direct lighting when needed.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

That's what I did. a 16' station with 10' on the left of the blade and 6' on the right. Then I made a mobile router table and planer cart that slide under it to the right. To the left I have a 6' tool box from Sam's Club and a 20 gallon compressor. I still have about 2' of space I might make a Kreg cart that fits in there or scap/cut off storage. You can see the miter wall in my pics even though its a mess as I'm still building shelves and in the middle of some tables and the mallet swap.

Rich



> Anyone have any thoughts on putting a miter station on one of the 16 ft walls? Is should I stick to a miter saw cart with foldable wings?
> 
> - Mags3290


----------



## Rink (Apr 19, 2018)

> I am getting ready to build my first shop it s going to be a 12×16 shed in my back yard.
> - Mags3290


I don't want to hijack the thread, but can you tell me if there is any particular website or book that was helpful to you in planning your shed? I think I could build my own if I put my mind and time to it, but it would be a weekend project and take me forever. I'm thinking I could just prepare the base and buy a kit or a premade. Run electric from the house. Thanks.

David


----------



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

I got most of my info from Shedking.net and icreatables.com. Also, I was also able to get so info from my towns building Dept. Oh and tons of YouTube videos. Good luck with your build!


> I am getting ready to build my first shop it s going to be a 12×16 shed in my back yard.
> - Mags3290
> 
> I don't want to hijack the thread, but can you tell me if there is any particular website or book that was helpful to you in planning your shed? I think I could build my own if I put my mind and time to it, but it would be a weekend project and take me forever. I'm thinking I could just prepare the base and buy a kit or a premade. Run electric from the house. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Mags3290 (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks great. I like the idea of having a miter station and then allowing enough room underneath to fit other portable carts and storage.



> That s what I did. a 16 station with 10 on the left of the blade and 6 on the right. Then I made a mobile router table and planer cart that slide under it to the right. To the left I have a 6 tool box from Sam s Club and a 20 gallon compressor. I still have about 2 of space I might make a Kreg cart that fits in there or scap/cut off storage. You can see the miter wall in my pics even though its a mess as I m still building shelves and in the middle of some tables and the mallet swap.
> 
> Rich
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You might try using Grizzly's shop planner# for playing around with different configurations. Woodcraft has a low tech version you can buy as well and I seem to recall stumbling upon other tools similar to Grizzly's over the years but don't remember where.


----------

